# Werbung



## Fie (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Seite hier gibt es ja ne Menge Werbung, was mich auch nicht stört. Eine interessiert mich aber dennoch und wollte mal nachfragen, ob eine diesen Trick mit dem Bauch weg kennt. Da klickt man sich durch unendlich viele Seiten durch um dann bei einem Buch zu landen.

Gibt es irgendjemand, der das Buch, oder war es eine CD, mal bestellt hat?


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Honigblume (9. Februar 2010)

Solche Anzeigen ignoriere ich grundsätzlich.
U.a. hab ich Sorge bei solchem durchgeklicke, daß sich mein Rechner was einfängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (9. Februar 2010)

Da diese Werbung auf MTB zugelassen wird, glaube ich kaum, dass sich dein PC was einfängt!
Mich interessiert es halt, was für ein toller Trick das sein soll.


----------



## polo (9. Februar 2010)

einfach entbinden, dann ist der bauch weg.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2010)

Dat hat so was von "Brustvergrößerung durch Handauflegen"


----------



## polo (9. Februar 2010)

einfach wieder schwanger werden, dann ist die brust größer.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> einfach wieder schwanger werden, dann ist die brust größer.



Danke Du, der eine reicht mir vollends


----------



## ghostmoni (9. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne die Werbung nicht, aber "Bauchweg mit Tricks" ist für mich immer Schwindel... Das geht (wenn überhaupt) leider nur mit viel Schweiß und wenig Essen


----------



## MelleD (9. Februar 2010)

Ich find die Werbung garnicht mehr, ich weiß, welche du meinst. Hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, was das für nen Mist wieder ist, noch nie draufgeklickt.
Und nun, wenn ichs mal such, find ich es nicht, wie sollte es auch anders sein?


----------



## mountymaus (9. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass es hier drum geht....


----------



## swe68 (9. Februar 2010)

Hi,

das Thema Fett verbrennen wurde im Nachbar-Unterforum (Fitness und Training...) oft diskutiert, da gibt es wirklich ein paar gute Beiträge.
Zu der Werbung. Ich finde es unsäglich, dass die Werbung auf den ersten Blick suggeriert, dass es möglich ist, Fett gezielt abzubauen. Was Du tun kannst - zusätzlich zum normalen Abnehmen - ist, die Bauchmuskulatur zu stärken, dann strafft sich der Bauch, und wenn sie nicht unter einer Fettschicht verschwinden, bekommt man irgendwann gutaussehende Bauchmuskeln (man muss es aber regelmäßig machen!)
Ich nutze für häufiges Bauchtraining daheim einen einfachen AB-Roller. Die kosten nicht viel und stützen den Kopf beim Training.

Ansonsten gilt: Solange man sich wohlfühlt, ist es egal, ob man dick oder dünn ist. Hauptsache, man lebt ein positives Leben 
So sehe ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Zu der Werbung. Ich finde es unsäglich, dass die Werbung auf den ersten Blick suggeriert, dass es möglich ist, Fett gezielt abzubauen.



Das ist nicht nur unsäglich, das ist sogar gefährlich. Ich habe das schon zweimal im Freundeskreis erlebt, dass sich jemand erst einredet, an einer bestimmten Stelle zu "fett" zu sein, dann allemöglichen Allheilmittelchen und Wunderkuren ausprobiert und letztendlich in Magersucht bzw. Bulimie landet, weil die Beschäftigung mit dem Essen und den eigenen Pfunden zur Obsession geworden ist. Das ist ziemlich krass, besonders wenn man zuschaut und nichts dagegen tun kann, weil die Leute irgendwann "beratungsresistent" werden. 

Also schaut euch so einen Mist garnicht an und fühlt euch wohl so wie ihr seid. Wir machen hier doch alle Sport! So schlimm kanns also nicht sein 

Ich hab übrigens noch nicht mal eine Waage... doch, ne Küchenwaage, aber die hat schon seit Jahren leere Batterien


----------



## Fie (10. Februar 2010)

Mich hat es halt einfach mal interessiert. Bei euren Antworten frage ich mich dann, warum MTB-News diese Werbung schaltet und walten läßt?!

Ach scylla, du hast es ja auch nicht so schwer wie ich 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich bald wieder zum Biken komme.
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch ein Innenlager 
Einen Umwerfer habe ich mir noch geschossen. Ich freu mich drauf.

Wie lange geht eigentlich der Winterpokal?
Außer Alternativsport kann ich nichts beisteuern 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Bei euren Antworten frage ich mich dann, warum MTB-News diese Werbung schaltet und walten läßt?!



Weil´s Geld bringt?!


----------



## alex76 (12. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Da diese Werbung auf MTB zugelassen wird, glaube ich kaum, dass sich dein PC was einfängt!
> Mich interessiert es halt, was für ein toller Trick das sein soll.



Soweit ich weiß, werden einige Anzeigenplätze direkt über den Mechanismus von google besetzt. Die picken sich einzelne Schlagwörter aus der Seite raus und platzieren "passende" Anzeigen. Die Einbindung von google hier auf IBC scheint selbst Auswirkungen auf den Besuch fremder Websites zu haben. Anders kann ich es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären, dass selbst themenfremde Websites mit überproportional vielen Fahrrad-Anzeigen zugekleistert sind  (obwohl ich google nicht mehr als Suchmaschine nutze). Aber ich will nicht meckern, irgendwie muss sich unser aller Lieblings-Forum ja auch finanzieren 

PS: Wer keine Lust mehr auf Monopolist und Datensammler google hat, kann sich mal die Metasuchmaschine ixquick anschauen!

Alexandra


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2010)

Das kann man umgehen. 
Oben auf der Google-Seite "Webprotokoll" anklicken, dann "Anpassungen auf der Grundlage der Suchaktivitäten deaktivieren" klicken.

Leider muss man das bei jedem Browser-Neustart machen - aber es lohnt sich!


----------

